# Tips/advice for freelance hunt by squaw creek.



## huntnutia (Mar 25, 2011)

Just looking for some tips or advice on hunting in the squaw creek area. Got some land connections on the Nebraska side just wondering if it would be worth the trip or a waste of time hear it can get pretty cut throat at times. Thanks for the help.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Been a few years since I've hunted squaw creek,outfitters,guides had most if not all the land tied up around the refuge last time I was there,contacts were traveling 10 to 20 miles out to get on good fresh fields.Not much of a snowline in Nebraska so far this winter,you might do well if you have land along the eastern border.


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Give it try. You don't say how far you would have to travel. I have been going there for ten years and have been able to get on land and had some decent hunts. Yes, the guides are leasing a lot of ground around the refuge, but there are a lot of landowners who don't like the guides and will let us poor folk on. If you have access to land, work with the owners and see about their friends. This is a small community and everybody knows everybody. Once you get to know a few people, your opportunity will grow exponentially.

Beat on some doors. You'll find a lot of friendly people.

I always bring a gift, premium drill bits, tap sets, gear wrenches, welding clamps, auto darkening welding helmet. Of course I get them wholesale because I used to sell them. Farmers are constantly doing maintenance on their equipment and they really love good tools.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

Heck- I only bring Homemade popcorns (Kettle and Caramel) - cookies and wine and sausage- They love it - it's the thought- most don't want a thing. We now have more land to hunt then we could possibly use. Not sure in SD but it works in Arkansas and in ND.


----------

